# puta madre



## lettoula

Ola
Como se diz "de puta madre" em portugues ?

Obrigada


----------



## Vanda

lettoula said:


> Ola
> Como se diz "de puta madre" em portugues ?
> 
> Obrigada



Bienvenida Lettoula, 

Até que apareça o pessoal para confirmar, veja o que diz o dicionário acima:
de puta madre.


----------



## MarcB

De puta madre=buenisimo es pra` caralho.  Como esplicativo= puta que pariu.


----------



## andlima

lettoula said:


> Ola
> Como se diz "de puta madre" em portugues ?
> 
> Obrigada



Lettoula, você nos poderia dar mais contexto? Talvez ajude a chegar a uma expressão mais confiável... Acredito que em alguns contextos se possa traduzir como "do caralho" ou "do cacete", mas são expressões um tanto vulgares.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

andlima said:


> Lettoula, você nos poderia dar mais contexto? Talvez ajude a chegar a uma expressão mais confiável... Acredito que em alguns contextos se possa traduzir como "do caralho" ou "do cacete", mas são expressões um tanto vulgares.


 
O título deste thread é um tanto vulgar no Espanhol também.


----------



## Naticruz

lettoula said:


> Ola
> Como se diz "de puta madre" em portugues ?
> 
> Obrigada


 
Aquí, en Portugal, refiriéndote a una comida, dirás que «está detrás da orelha». Aún no tenemos un habla tan fácil como nuestros vecinos españoles... por ahora... allá llegaremos, pues vamos en el buen camino. 
Es como si fuera una «puta madre» de salón.
Diciendo esto, estamos significando que la comida está muy exquisita. 

Mejores saludos
Naticruz


----------



## MOC

Naticruz said:


> Aquí, en Portugal, refiriéndote a una comida, dirás que «está detrás da orelha». Aún no tenemos un habla tan fácil como nuestros vecinos españoles... por ahora... allá llegaremos, pues vamos en el buen camino.
> Es como si fuera una «puta madre» de salón.
> Diciendo esto, estamos significando que la comida está muy exquisita.
> 
> Mejores saludos
> Naticruz


 
Nunca ouvi essa expressão "está detrás da orelha". Sabe de onde vem?

Aqui para cima ouve-se a "habla fácil" dos vizinhos espanhóis. A primeira sugestão de andlima é extremamente comum por aqui (falada e em contextos informais obviamente).


----------



## ceballos

Na verdade os espanhóis falamos mal, mas eu que conheço bem Portugal, gostaria de dizer que há uma grande diferença entre o norte e o sul. No sul nao se podem dizer asneiras mas no norte acho que de cada três palavras duas sao palavroes.


----------



## andlima

Giorgio Lontano said:


> O título deste thread é um tanto vulgar no Espanhol também.



Sim, sim, só quis deixar explícito pra evitar que alguém saia dizendo isso pra elogiar os pais da namorada na mesa de jantar ou algo que o valha... ;c)


----------



## Tomby

Palavrões tais como "de puta madre", "de puta pena", "cojonudo", etc. está na boca de todos os espanhóis. Porém eu tento não dizer estas expressões, principalmente quando falo com latino-americanos porque poderiam entender uma coisa distinta. Por exemplo "concha" é o apelativo familiar do nome próprio "Inmaculada" ou a valva de um molusco (acho também em Portugal) e na Argentina é o órgão genital feminino; outro exemplo seria "polla" (palavrão muito vulgar do pénis) que nalguns países da América do Sul se trata de um tipo de lotaria. 
Mas reparem que cá é habitual ouvir "_El Real Madrid jugó de puta madre_" (jogou excelentemente); "_El Real Madrid jugó de puta pena_" (jogou pessimamente); "_Este almuerzo está cojonudo_" (Este almoço é boníssimo).
Para acabar quero dizer que em Espanha vendem nos supermercados uns espargos da marca "Cojonudos".
Cumprimentos!


----------



## lettoula

Obrigada


----------



## Naticruz

MOC said:


> Nunca ouvi essa expressão "está detrás da orelha". Sabe de onde vem?
> 
> Aqui para cima ouve-se a "habla fácil" dos vizinhos espanhóis. A primeira sugestão de andlima é extremamente comum por aqui (falada e em contextos informais obviamente).


 
Francamente, não sei...e gostaria de saber. Se algum compatriota tiver a resposta, somos, pelo menos dois, a agradecer.

Muitas vezez, depois dum bom almoço, dizemos, por exemplo: «Isto estava daqui» , fazendo acompanhar a palavra com o gesto de levar a mão ao glóbulo da orelha, abanando-o.

É certo que na região Norte são mais propensos à linguagem fácil que no Sul.

Melhores cumprimentos de
Naticruz


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Naticruz said:


> Originalmente publicado por MOC
> Nunca ouvi essa expressão "está detrás da orelha". Sabe de onde vem?
> 
> Aqui para cima ouve-se a "habla fácil" dos vizinhos espanhóis. A primeira sugestão de andlima é extremamente comum por aqui (falada e em contextos informais obviamente).





> Francamente, não sei...e gostaria de saber. Se algum compatriota tiver a resposta, somos, pelo menos dois, a agradecer.
> 
> Muitas vezez, depois dum bom almoço, dizemos, por exemplo: «Isto estava daqui» , fazendo acompanhar a palavra com o gesto de levar a mão ao glóbulo da orelha, abanando-o.
> 
> É certo que na região Norte são mais propensos à linguagem fácil que no Sul.
> 
> Melhores cumprimentos de
> Naticruz



Eu conheço a expressão: "pulga atrás da orelha", que significa desconfiar de algo. Fulano me disse que vai à festa, mas sei lá. fiquei com a pulga atrás da orelha. (será que ele vai mesmo, ou se for, qual a razão por trás deste ato ?)


----------



## Carfer

Olá a todos:

Sinceramente julguei que 'estar detrás da orelha' era uma expressão corrente em Portugal. Sempre a usei, sempre a ouvi, vivi basicamente toda a minha vida no centro do país e em Lisboa e a minha família tem raízes em quase todo o país do Tejo para norte. Daí a minha convicção de que era de uso generalizado, por isso achei curiosa a pergunta de MOC.

Pois também eu não sei donde virá, mas creio que a Naticruz tem razão: do gesto de apreciação que fazemos pegando e sacudindo o lóbulo da orelha, mas gostaria de saber se alguém tem outra opinião.

Já agora é: 'está detrás da orelha', 'está de detrás da orelha' ou 'está de trás da orelha'? Bem sei que a primeira expressão será a mais usada, mas não será por facilitismo? Afinal nós dizemos, por exemplo, _'está de_ gritos',  dizemos _'estar de ...'_ tal como os espanhóis, ou não? 

E quanto à linguagem mais ou menos '_guarrera_' dos espanhóis, acho que isso é uma questão cultural e que não se pode valorizar ou qualificar as práticas dos outros de acordo com os nossos próprios padrões. Honestamente, acho que a linguagem dos espanhóis não é mais ou menos 'porca' do que a nossa, pela razão bastante simples de que não me parece que eles atribuam aos ditos termos a mesma conotação que nós. De resto, quando eu era miúdo arriscava-me a uma severa reprimenda (ou a algo pior) se utilizasse a palavra '_chatear_'. Alguém se sente hoje incomodado com ela?   
Um abraço para todos

Carfer


----------



## Lenepam

lettoula said:


> Ola
> Como se diz "de puta madre" em portugues ?
> 
> Obrigada



Sou brasileira e, por isto, digo que  não há similar de puta  madre em português  para expressar que algo é maravilhoso, ótimo, muito bom.

Particularmente, os  homens, na  linguagem de rua,  podem utilizar a expressão  "está do caralho", "é do caralho" para expressar  algo que é muito bom.  

Exemplo:  "Este filme  é do caralho ! (muito bom)

Também pode ser usado com o significado de   "joder"

Exemplo: Você é do caralho ! Quebrou a minha bicicleta.


Porém, caralho  também é um palavrão = carajo.


----------



## brasileirinho

Naticruz said:


> Francamente, não sei...e gostaria de saber. Se algum compatriota tiver a resposta, somos, pelo menos dois, a agradecer.
> 
> Muitas vezez, depois dum bom almoço, dizemos, por exemplo: *«Isto estava daqui» *, fazendo acompanhar a palavra com o gesto de levar a mão ao glóbulo da orelha, abanando-o.
> 
> É certo que na região Norte são mais propensos à linguagem fácil que no Sul.
> 
> Melhores cumprimentos de
> Naticruz



Aqui no Brasil se fala isso, ou ao menos se falava, eu conheço essa expressão, por isso posso dizer que não é só em Portugal. Talvez seja tão antiga quanto a colônia, por isso ainda preserva-se essa expressão aqui na América.


----------



## Mangato

Naticruz said:


> Aquí, en Portugal, refiriéndote a una comida, dirás que «está detrás da orelha». *Aún no tenemos un habla tan fácil como nuestros vecinos españoles... por ahora... allá llegaremos, pues vamos en el buen camino. *
> Naticruz


 
*Buen cmino?????*


Os que já temos demasiados aniversarios as costas ficamos as vezes, dependendo das situções, apavorados com estas expressões, e  pela facilidade com que  as meninas lançam  palavrões. Parece que é um jeito de reafirmação da igualdade de sexos.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Pois eu me divirto muito com as expressões chulas espanholas, são de uma criatividade que não vi igual em outros países. Soube que os húngaros também tem expressões muito divertidas mas infelizmente não posso comprovar.


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> *Buen cmino?????*
> 
> 
> Os que já temos demasiados aniversarios as costas ficamos as vezes, dependendo das situções, apavorados com estas expressões, e pela facilidade com que as meninas lançam palavrões. Parece que é um jeito de reafirmação da igualdade de sexos.


 
O que me parece é que, usando literalmente as mesmas palavras, eles e elas não estão a dizer o mesmo que nós. Como a carga pejorativa que cada um dos grupos etários põe na expressão não tem peso idêntico, na realidade o significado não é exactamente o mesmo, o que também se passa com idênticas expressões em português e espanhol. Para nós falantes do português têm geralmente um conteúdo muito mais gravoso, logo não são equivalentes, não significam o mesmo.


----------



## Mangato

Pois é. Acontece que entendendo o significad atual *de puta madre*: muito bom, maravilhoso, genial, extraordinario, muito bacana, etc., estoura na orelha dalgumos/as, por consequência da rígida educação recebida há alguns anos quanto a linguagem. Gostaria conhecer a evoluição da expressão desde o sentido literal até o atual, diametralmente oposto.
De todos os jeitos não recomendo utilizar o dito ante algumas vovôs. Poderia produzir consequências letais.


----------



## Orxeira

Podem me traduzir para o portugués de Portugal estas frases, usando termos vulgares: 

Es una tia de puta madre.
La comida estaba de puta madre.
Nos lo hemos pasado de puta madre.

Obrigado.


----------



## Carfer

_'És uma tipa do caraças/és boa como o milho_' (não me perguntem pela lógica)
_'A comida estava do caraças_' (ou qualquer outra variante do termo: '_catano', 'caralho_'. Posso estar desactualizado, é o mais certo. 
_'Gozámos à brava_'


----------

